# Changing dash lights in altima



## suegirl145 (Jun 30, 2009)

How do difficult is it to replace dash lights in a 1998 Altima GXE myself. I wanna get the blue leds, instead of the standard.


----------



## altimanum1 (Jun 19, 2009)

*Dash Lights.*

Changing the lights in the dash ain't hard at all. You just got to be careful once removing the dash board out, since the whole back is electronic. 
Just remove it carefully and you'll be good. I think it has 8 or less bulbs, and 4 screws holding the dash board. But you gotta take other things out before reaching the dash. It sounds hard but it aint.


----------

